# Budgie loose feathers near Ear and eye



## s1ddhar1h (May 29, 2021)

My budgie acts perfectly normal but has her ear exposed as in pictures. It has been a few months and she seems healthy overall, I could use some advice as to what should I do.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks like there may be a slight swelling in the last picture on the lower part of the eye, it would be best to have the bird seen by a vet that deals with birds especially since this has been going on for a few months. Do you need assistance locating a vet?


----------



## s1ddhar1h (May 29, 2021)

The one on the left is a newer picture, I could find a vet but the covid conditions are harsh right now and I can barely go out of my house.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks like there might be a small red spot on the back side of the eyelid, am I seeing this correctly? If so is it a cut or scab of some sort?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

It would definitely be best for you to consult with an Avian Veterinarian with regard to your budgie's eye and ear.
At the very least, you can contact an Avian Veterinarian on-line for assistance.*

*Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## s1ddhar1h (May 29, 2021)

Cody said:


> It looks like there might be a small red spot on the back side of the eyelid, am I seeing this correctly? If so is it a cut or scab of some sort?


Yes, that appeared yesterday. It's some sort of a small cut which I don't know where she got it from


----------



## s1ddhar1h (May 29, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> It would definitely be best for you to consult with an Avian Veterinarian with regard to your budgie's eye and ear.
> At the very least, you can contact an Avian Veterinarian on-line for assistance.*
> ...


Thankyou, I would contact a professional for assistance.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and I completely agree with her.

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices, so please be sure to read through all the links provided above, which include the forums' many articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us posted on how things are going!

Best wishes 👋


----------

